# Maeda to be new Canon Inc CEO/President



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.wsj.com/articles/canons-mitarai-steps-down-as-president-1453884124

For those who recall Mr Maeda's recent video interview discussing how he lamented the speed at which Canon brings new tech to market... Looks like the man will have far more control of that ship starting in April to make those changes...


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 27, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/canons-mitarai-steps-down-as-president-1453884124
> 
> For those who recall Mr Maeda's recent video interview discussing how he lamented the speed at which Canon brings new tech to market... Looks like the man will have far more control of that ship starting in April to make those changes...



not really. as a senior managing director, versus CEO it's not as if he was powerless - if anything he may have less because instead of just overseeing imaging, he's more concerned about the global company as a whole.

not to mention that Mitarai is staying on as CEO and Chairman of the board - just not president.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> not really. as a senior managing director, versus CEO it's not as if he was powerless - if anything he may have less because instead of just overseeing imaging, he's more concerned about the global company as a whole.



Even being senior manager of Imaging doesn't give him autonomy over the direction... or more importantly, the checkbook. He still has a board to report to, but this may well clear the way for him have more power to effect the changes he wants.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 27, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > not really. as a senior managing director, versus CEO it's not as if he was powerless - if anything he may have less because instead of just overseeing imaging, he's more concerned about the global company as a whole.
> ...



and he wasn't a "senior manager". he was a chief executive of canon.

Mitarai is still Chairman of the board, and CEO of Canon. he's only stepping down as president.

the focus of canon isn't imaging - the focus of canon is to expand it's product portfolio to growth markets. they are looking to buy out toshiba's medical division.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/canons-mitarai-steps-down-as-president-1453884124
> 
> For those who recall Mr Maeda's recent video interview discussing how he lamented the speed at which Canon brings new tech to market... Looks like the man will have far more control of that ship starting in April to make those changes...



Is this is just a advertisement for the Wall Street Journal? They want readers to pay to read the article.

Here is a link that does not charge you to read it

http://www.financialexpress.com/article/industry/companies/canon-profit-drops-13-6-pc-on-weak-camera-demand/202951/

"Masaya Maeda, currently chief executive of Canon’s image communication products division, which includes cameras, will become the new president and chief operating officer, the company said."

He will not be CEO, 

"The firm also said company veteran Fujio Mitarai will step down as president but remain as CEO and chairman, following the company’s general shareholders meeting on March 30."


----------



## brad-man (Jan 27, 2016)

"Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss
We won't get fooled again"


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 27, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.wsj.com/articles/canons-mitarai-steps-down-as-president-1453884124
> ...



You mean you don't subscribe to the best newspaper in the USA?


----------



## 1kind (Jan 28, 2016)

Even though Mitarai is stepping down as President and he still top honcho a Canon Inc, this is only preparing for his departure.

The same can be said for Adachi and Ishizuka. I'm surprised Adachi isn't going back to Japan as Mitarai's successor. Adachi has been Canon USA's CEO for about 8 years. A bit long overdue.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 28, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> http://www.wsj.com/articles/canons-mitarai-steps-down-as-president-1453884124
> 
> For those who recall Mr Maeda's recent video interview discussing how he lamented the speed at which Canon brings new tech to market... Looks like the man will have far more control of that ship starting in April to make those changes...



Isn't the guy who only sees impossible?.....


----------

